# Zwei Rechner vernetzen



## delphinhawe (5. April 2008)

Hallo Alle,

zurzeit habe ich am Notebook zwei Arbeitsspeicher 512MB, jeweils 256 MB, und ein 
Pentium 1,7 Mhz. Die Auslagerungsdatei bewegt sich von etwa 619 MB bis 980 MB ... .. . 
Nun möchte ich zwei Rechner vernetzen, somit beträgt der Arbeitsspeicher 1024 MB und
4,1 MHz, so dass ich die Arbeitsspeicher nicht aufrüsten muss (kann ich auch machen ... .. .)

Die Frage ist, welche Software soll ich installieren und gibt es für die Vernetzung dafür eine Anleitung? 

Ich danke Euch schon mal! 

Gruß delphinhawe


----------



## darkframe (5. April 2008)

delphinhawe hat gesagt.:


> Nun möchte ich zwei Rechner vernetzen, somit beträgt der Arbeitsspeicher 1024 MB und
> 4,1 MHz, so dass ich die Arbeitsspeicher nicht aufrüsten muss (kann ich auch machen ... .. .)


Hi,



Wie kommst Du auf das schmale Brett, dass zwei miteinander per Netzwerk verbundene Rechner dazu führen, dass sich der Arbeitsspeicher verdoppelt oder sich der CPU-Takt erhöht? Das wird nicht funktionieren.

Um so etwas (wenn auch in kleinerer Ausbaustufe) zu erreichen, braucht's etwas mehr als eine Netzwerkverbindung.

Du kannst aber natürlich mit Programmen, die, wie Cinema4D mit dem Netzwerkrenderer, ein auf im Netzwerk angemeldeten Rechnern verteiltes Arbeiten zulassen grundsätzlich etwas ähnliches erreichen. Meines Wissens gibt es aber kein Programm, dass Dir beispielsweise für eine Textverarbeitung oder sonstwas diese Verteilung im Nachhinein ermöglicht. Das muss das Programm schon selbst mitbringen.


----------



## chmee (6. April 2008)

Kurz und Bündig : In dieser Form gibt es nicht Verdauliches.

Für Cluster muss die Software/Hardware abgestimmt sein und auch die Verbindung ist selten ein haushaltsübliches Netzwerkkabel.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (7. April 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Cluster


Hi,

nach *dem* Wort hab' ich gesucht 

So, und nun weg in den Urlaub...  CU in ca. 3 Wochen ...


----------



## delphinhawe (13. April 2008)

Hallo Allerseit!

Danke für Eure Antwort!;-)

Zitat:
_Meines Wissens gibt es aber kein Programm, dass Dir beispielsweise für eine Textverarbeitung oder sonstwas diese Verteilung im Nachhinein ermöglicht. Das muss das Programm schon selbst mitbringen._


Sorry, meine späääte Antwort! 
Ja, klar. Aber, ich möchte nicht nur spezielle Module Netzwerk-Programm von Cinema, Max3D-Studio etc, sondern ein Programm für alles! 
Es ist mein Interesse, mal was anderes, nämlich nicht nur zwei Rechner, sondern mehrere Motherboard zu vernetzen. 

Anbei URL: http://www.mini-itx.com/projects/cluster/

Ich habe im Internet lange, lange gesucht und etwas Passendes gefunden: Es gibt doch ein Programm, das heißt: MPI (Message Passing Interface) für Netzwerk bzw. LAM-Paket usw. Allerdings muss ich bei Linux einsteigen, C-Sprache und einiges lernen.

Vorwort des Autors Andreas Spernol des MPI-Netzwerk:
Moderne PC’s werden immer Leistungsfähiger. Die Möglichkeit mehrere vergleichsweise billige PC’s zu einer ,,Rechnerfarm“ zu vernetzen ermöglicht es ihnen sogar Aufgaben zu übernehmen, die sonst, in angemessener Zeit, nur teuren Workstations möglich waren.

Anbei: http://ti.fh-bielefeld.de/ti/studien/mpi/node1.html

Gruß delphinhawe


----------



## chmee (13. April 2008)

So etwas zu programmieren ist auch etwas Anderes. Du kannst auch mal nach Beowulf ( http://www.beowulf.org ) schauen. Gesagt werden wollte - und so klang auch die Frage - dass es einfach so nicht geht. Wenn man selbst programmiert ist wiederum alles möglich..

mfg chmee

**EDIT** In Zeiten von Multicore-Prozessoren muss man doppelt und dreifach überlegen, in wie weit sich so ein Aufbau rentiert. Wieviel Power wird benötigt, wieviel Strom wird verbraucht. Letztlich wieviel Programmierzeit drauf geht.


----------

